# Best Bay Area BMW Dealership?



## arunim (Jun 3, 2014)

Keyser Soze said:


> Go test drive and troll BMW Mtn View or Stevens Creek but buy from Jon or Greg......you will save lots of pain down the road when you realize how much $ you saved and how much better a buying experience you had. Remember it's easy pickings for them around all the new money so don't be another sucker.
> 
> disclaimer: I actually had great service experiences at Stevens Creek when I took my cars there. I never bought from there but I did speak to a few guys and they seems pretty upfront and willing to deal at least a little bit. I'd avoid all the Autonation places like BMW Mtn View though for buying....they are always at least $2k higher.
> 
> Do not worry one bit about servicing your car elsewhere, you will get the same service level as those that bought locally.


Excellent. That's what I am going to plan to do then!


----------

